# Anyone have a copy of a good coding resume?



## lsmft (Dec 6, 2010)

I am looking for a copy of a really good coding resume.  Does anyone have one to share or a link?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Dec 6, 2010)

http://jobsearch.about.com/od/sampleresumes/a/sampleresume2.htm

This site is pretty helpful.


----------



## lsmft (Dec 6, 2010)

*Resume*

Thanks! I'll take a look


----------



## aimie (Dec 7, 2010)

try quint careers the site has sample. they are right professional resumes but due cost
aimie


----------

